# My Chaplains, Librarian and Techmarine



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

just thought I'd upload a picture of my first self build chaplain.
I'm currently bulding allot of characters from scratch, 2 chaplains, 1 Librarian, 1 techmarine and a number of captains.

I'll upload pics of just one chaplain as the other one just fell appart and the librarian and techmarine are far from done. Captains are all half painted now so I will finish those before uploading pic's. 


Tell me what you think. (constructive C&C welcome.)










More to follow!
EDIT: Fixed link.
Re-Edit: Actually fixed pictures this time.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Link's not working mate.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Link's not working mate.


Fixed it.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I still cant get it


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The IMG targets no longer seem to exist; possibly because they were originally attachments.

I suggest uploading the photographs to the Gallery or a free host and redoing the links.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Can't see no pictures.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Actually fixed it this time. I had closed the upload screen pre-maturely and tus screwed up the upload.

Enjoy. Or not...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A lot of detail on that model, gonna look fab when painted you'll have your work cut out well done!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

After fixing the pictures I went to work on the Librarian. 










I heightened the contrast in this one so you can better see the model.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

So, here's a picture of the second Chaplain, whose Crozius finally decided to stick to the model...


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

So here is another Chaplain.

I decided to make two but ended up with three... An I am currently collecting parts for a fourth Chaplain...

I can't be stopped!










Tell me what you think!


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

I want to see MOAR!!!!

*ahem

get painting! =D


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Zetronus said:


> I want to see MOAR!!!!
> 
> *ahem
> 
> get painting! =D


Thas the biggest hurdle for me in the hobby; starting to paint stuff...
I'll start on the Librarian in a minute, I feel like painting something blue...


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

thats it bane..... unleash your inner ultra-smurf!

=)

I really look forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

So here's a Chaplain I made today.










Also, I never showed the Techmarine, did I?


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

These three aren't exactly self built.
I bought a batch of incomplete OOP models on Ebay, I patched them up and added them to my list of Chaplains. (16, for now. More are currently being constructed, just need a few more bits.)

More info on them can be found at their pictures in my SM gallery.
Tell we what you think;


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette (Jun 26, 2012)

Sangus Bane said:


> So here's a Chaplain I made today.


I swear to God, if I get home next week and it turns out you cut up the hammer of the Coteaz in my bits box I will hurt you.
:spiteful::spiteful:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Is that a two-editions-ago Lemartez I see??

I still use the one from before he got a jump pack as my Chaplain. Tough as nails model. If only metal models didn't require such care after you finish painting them...seems like they chip away no matter what I do. These look cool man, it's definitely making me want to get back on converting new HQ's for my army


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Pimped-out Deamonette said:


> I swear to God, if I get home next week and it turns out you cut up the hammer of the Coteaz in my bits box I will hurt you.
> :spiteful::spiteful:


With those emoticons I'm not sure wether I should be scared or aroused.



ntaw said:


> Is that a two-editions-ago Lemartez I see??
> 
> I still use the one from before he got a jump pack as my Chaplain. Tough as nails model. If only metal models didn't require such care after you finish painting them...seems like they chip away no matter what I do. These look cool man, it's definitely making me want to get back on converting new HQ's for my army


I think it is, it said Blood Angel Death Company Chaplain, that's Lemartes job nowadays.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

More Chaplains: 

This one I bought off of Ebay, just gave him a new arm and a fist to shake at things he doesn't like.









And one in Mk.4 Maximus armour:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That is an old Chaplain.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

*sighs*

Two more done, I've got (only) one third done now, which is both a relief and a concern...

One on bike, for a bit of variety:









And one with a two-handed crozius:









He seems a bit bulky on the picture but that isn't the case when you see the actual model.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey, after seeing this thread a little while ago I made a Crozius out of the DC's thunder hammer arm as well! That reinforced hand just begs for it. Once my camera is no longer busted he'll be posted up on my BA log. 

You're obsessed man! Are you building the entire assembly of Chaplains for the existing Space Marine chapters?


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Hey, after seeing this thread a little while ago I made a Crozius out of the DC's thunder hammer arm as well! That reinforced hand just begs for it. Once my camera is no longer busted he'll be posted up on my BA log.
> 
> You're obsessed man! Are you building the entire assembly of Chaplains for the existing Space Marine chapters?


I have a bet going with a friend whether I can create as many Chaplains as I have written into my fluff within the time span of two years.

60 Chaplains...

20 down and I still have plenty off GW Chaplains to buy and inspiration to make my own.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

More Chaplains:

One to go with my Sanguinary Guard, will need to retouch a few things and re-do the highlights, model turned out very dark after I took it from the cabinet.









And this one, with obvious SW influences:









Feedback is always appreciated. (Not a guarantee!)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The mace looks a little large to me; combined with the power fist it makes him seem a little like a children's television character.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The mace looks a little large to me; combined with the power fist it makes him seem a little like a children's television character.


That's mostly because of the angle. Though the fist looks a bit large, the mace actually looks fine.

More Chaplain have joined my little group of skull faced lunatics recently:

One in Terminator armour:









And one with a basic bolt pistol:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Where have all these Skull Helmets come from? :shok:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Where have all these Skull Helmets come from?


Anvil Industry it looks like. Good quality from what I hear.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Some good kitbashing going on here. Making a full model from bits is a cool skill to have.

For me some of the weaponry look a little oversized in comparison to the main body of the models but that is perhaps down to taste.

My question is are you making some kind of All Chaplain army?


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Anvil Industry it looks like. Good quality from what I hear.


Correct. Never had issues with them. Though the material is hard to cut in and not all glues work as well as you'd hope. Perfect quality though.



Digg40k said:


> Some good kitbashing going on here. Making a full model from bits is a cool skill to have.
> 
> For me some of the weaponry look a little oversized in comparison to the main body of the models but that is perhaps down to taste.
> 
> My question is are you making some kind of All Chaplain army?


Thank you.  I never considered it a skill though, it isn't that different from the main hobby. 

I intend to make my full Chapter HQ as I wrote it down a few years back.
This includes all Chaplains (60) and that's what I'm focusing on right now.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

*Ahem.*

Two more Chaplains. Hadn't uploaded these two yet:


This one is still being painted. (Yes, I paint sometimes!) Looks like shit right now...









And this one isn't finished yet. He could use some extra details such as purity seals and what not.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I think part of the reason they look like 'shit' (I think it's too early to pass that much judgement on them) is the lighting you use for the pictures. The flash is definitely overpowering. All in all though they look good.


----------



## AwesomusPrime (Feb 24, 2012)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The mace looks a little large to me; combined with the power fist it makes him seem a little like a children's television character.


The evil Baron Von Chaplain!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I dig the power fist holding the staff one. I would've posed it just a bit more menacingly, but it's bad ass nonetheless. Good work!

Next a group shot of them all painted, right?


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

ntaw said:


> I dig the power fist holding the staff one. I would've posed it just a bit more menacingly, but it's bad ass nonetheless. Good work!
> 
> Next a group shot of them all painted, right?


Right... Painting...

The fist and staff are from Chaplain Enkomi from FW. I just swapped the head of the crozius because of the unavoidable Minotaur symbol on it.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Just found my old BA HG box, plastic still wrapped around it. 

Turned the Techmarine into this:








Basically I made the jump pack more fitting for a Techamrine by adding some cables, sensors and a servo arm.

Sorry, no Chaplains today. (Yet)


----------

